# Hypseleotris compressa "Empire Gudgeon"



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to share this video I took of my Empire Gudgeons that I purchased a few months back from Aquariums By Design in Waterloo. Couldn't be happier 

Don't forget to watch in HD!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

They look awesome and happy! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

eatmysox said:


> They look awesome and happy!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


You my friend, made my life complete. Thank you


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What else is in the tank with them? They look great.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

bob123 said:


> What else is in the tank with them? They look great.


Thanks, I just have 4 oto cat's with them for now. I had a bunch of cardinal tetra's but they quickly got eaten. Still researching to try to find compatible tank mates


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful fish and super job on the video. Aquarium setup looks very nice as well - can we see a full tank shot?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

greg said:


> Beautiful fish and super job on the video. Aquarium setup looks very nice as well - can we see a full tank shot?


Thanks a lot Greg I really appreciate that. Hope your crypt tank is doing well, please do keep us updated. Attached is the full tank shot as per your request, as you can see I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out what to do with the left side of my tank


----------



## jacky75 (May 19, 2009)

Hi , where to buy "Empire Gudgeon" ? Thx.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thought this bot was banned..


----------

